# whats with the hole took tri- manifold off and there it was



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thats for your PCV valve. Requires rubber grommet, valve, and the PCV hose.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Don’t run without it for any long time...it clears out the crankcase pressure and fumes from blowby gases and water condensation. A good PCV system is important to engine health and longevity....

just an air filter won’t get it, you need the PCV sucking vacumn....and an air filter letting fresh air in the crankcase.......

an easy fix!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Is that a 421, 428, or 455? I see the casting lug just left of the distributor and behind the water nipple.


----------



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Is that a 421, 428, or 455? I see the casting lug just left of the distributor and behind the water nipple.


must be why both valve covers had breathers


----------



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)

truegoat said:


> must be why both valve covers had breathers


 455


----------



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)

Need a diagram showing all vac lines and hook up for tri- power manifold ,gota start all over


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From what I gathered from the restoration manual the Tri-Power PCV system runs from the air cleaners to the left valve cover. I would call Ames up and ask for the correct components for your system. And the PCV system is different for the year of the Tri-power. Diagram is from a 66. I'm not a Tri-Power expert so hopefully someone who has one can step in






Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


Pontiac GTO, Lemans, Tempest, Firebird, Trans am, Bonneville, Grand Prix, Catalina, GTO Parts, restoration, reproduction parts, ram air, engine, hinges, bumpers, latches, switches, carburetor, brakes, weatherstrip, seals, chrome, hoods, emblems, sheet metal, GM Licensed



www.amesperf.com


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

More info; There should be a pressed in fitting between the middle and rear carb. The PCV hose goes from this fitting to the opening in the valley pan. You will need the valley pan grommet and the correct PCV valve.

showthread.php






66 Tri-Power PCV Plastic Fitting - Page 2 - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


66 Tri-Power PCV Plastic Fitting Tri-Power Tech



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





Try Paul Spotts for Tri-power PCV parts
tripower


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

O52 said:


> From what I gathered from the restoration manual the Tri-Power PCV system runs from the air cleaners to the left valve cover. I would call Ames up and ask for the correct components for your system. And the PCV system is different for the year of the Tri-power. Diagram is from a 66. I'm not a Tri-Power expert so hopefully someone who has one can step in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 66 389 with tri power my PCV runs from a vacuum T between the middle and rear carbs. The vacuum source for the tee is a nipple that comes out of the intake right there. I think that picture you posted is for the factory A.I.R. system, not absolutely positive though


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

Screwed that up.....from PCV valve in valley pan to the tee between the carbs


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

May not matter on this thread now ,
but pretty sure The tri carbs air cleaners tied together like this on the right side, were a ‘Calif only’option, that setup was what was on one I bought in ‘72 in Calif.
The valve cover breather tube on the left valve cover had a ‘top hat‘ looking chrome cap that didn’t let air in, hence the air went thru the 3 carbs ‘T’ air cleaner setup on the right side..(see pic below)

Ames sells the ‘modified’ bases and tube with the Ca Connections for +$120, but since smog is not required for pre ‘68 GTOs in Calif, (thank God), the whole setup probably wouldn’t be needed anymore unless one wanted it for more crankcase ventilation or wanted a ‘perfect’restoration on a Calif car.
The typical setup in other states I believe was the right valve cover had a solid ‘plugged’ grommet in the right side tube hole and then had a “normal”looking chrome breather on the left side valve cover for the PCV to pull air thru, then the 3 carb bases are just sealed.


----------

